# Netgear Wireless Router (WNR834B) Problems, stops giving a signal.



## Necopotence (Sep 15, 2006)

We currently have 4 computers hooked up to a Netgear RangeMax NEXT Wirless Router (WNR834B).  2 of the four computers are direct connections while 2 of them are useing wirless connections.

When any of the wirless connections attempt to download (not always) the Routers LED for wirless singnal goes out and we have to reset the router but not the modem we are going through.  When any of the wireless connections go to certin sites such as yahoo, myspace, etc. the same thing seems to occurr. 

I'm unsure of what other information might be needed to help resolve this problem so please let me know.  Note:  The computers that are directly connected to the router do not have this problem at all.  The only thing I can think of mentioning at the moment is that two of the computers (one direct connection, and one wirless connection) have static IP addresses for the purpose of port forwarding.

Thanks for any help you might be able to provide.  Please let me know if there is any other information that might be needed!


----------



## Trizoy (Sep 15, 2006)

Try getting a new firmware from the manuf website, and updating it. Then try a default restore if that doesnt work.


----------



## Necopotence (Sep 15, 2006)

*So far, so good!*

So far, none of the wirless connected computers have been able to knock the Router offline, so I am hoping that updating the firmware did the trick.  I can't beleive I forgot to do something so basic as update the router.  The Devil is in the Details, as they say.


----------

